# Wallercamp am Po gesucht



## Michael Horn (3. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

wir sind gerade dabei, die Angeltour für 2012 zu planen und haben uns entschlossen, erstmals nach Italien an den Po zu fahren. 

Habe auch schon einiges darüber gelesen und auch ca. 10 Camps im Netz gefunden. 

Wer kann mir ein gutes Camp empfehlen. Wir würden evtl. auch gern das eigene Boot mitnehmen, was ja angeblich nicht in jedem Camp geht. 

Geplant ist die Zeit Ende März Anfang April. 

Würdet Ihr eher am Delta oder Richtung Oberlauf fischen. 

Bin über jeden Tip dankbar. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## NickAdams (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wallercamp am Po gesucht*

Ich habe im Frühjahr und Herbst sehr gute Erfahrungen mit dem Camp in Serravalle gemacht:

http://www.wallerangeln.com/index.php

Gruß an Otto, falls ihr euch für dieses entscheidet.

So long,

Nick


----------



## Michael Horn (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wallercamp am Po gesucht*

Hi Nick,

sieht nicht schlecht aus und preislich denke ich auch gut. 

Ich habe ein Boot mit 4,50 Meter und 20 PS Motor. Reicht das dort aus. Muss man weit fahren und zu guten Fangplätzen zu kommen?

Gruß Michael


----------



## Silver-SVR (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wallercamp am Po gesucht*

Hallo Michael,

die besten Erfahrungen und Super Flexibilität der Betreibers habe ich hier gefunden: www.bavarian-fishing-tours.eu/index.php?home
Wirklich zu empfehlen. Vor allem, kann man vorab vieles telefonisch klären und den gesamtem Preis erfahren und nicht wie bei den anderen beiden Camps wo ich war, ..nächträglich noch einen Stange Geld nachbezahlen.

Grüße.


----------



## FWS CARP (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wallercamp am Po gesucht*

Hallo Andy,

kann dir nur "andy´s wallercamp" (waller knaller) empfehlen.

waren schon 5 mal unten und haben immer gut gefangen!

am besten gehts im oktober oder märz. so waren unsere erfahrungen.

lg stfean


----------



## DaFredy (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wallercamp am Po gesucht*

hi,
weiß jemand zufällig ob es no ein wallercamp gibt die noch im März was frei haben.
 Danke


----------



## nostradamus (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wallercamp am Po gesucht*

Hallo,

endloses Thema! Ich persönlich kann la motta und das Welscamp am Po empfehlen! Beide einfach nur klasse! 

nosta


----------



## Pudel (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wallercamp am Po gesucht*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> endloses Thema! Ich persönlich kann la motta und das Welscamp am Po empfehlen! Beide einfach nur klasse!
> 
> nosta


 
La Motta klare sache!!!
Wir sehen uns wieder!! :vik:


----------



## Seele (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wallercamp am Po gesucht*

Da gibt ne Möglichkeit: einfach anrufen. 

Anders wirst du keine verlässlichen Infos bekommen. Fahren kannst in jedes Camp, die haben alle ihre Vorteile und Nachteile.


----------

